# India Rising



## ambandla (Apr 29, 2007)

Yesterday,

$1= 39.6 rupees

When was the last time we saw this? a decade ago?

Moreover India is now a trillion dollar economy. 

India is rising

*www.business-standard.com/common/storypage_c_online.php?leftnm=11&bKeyFlag=IN&autono=22786

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India_becomes_trillion_dollar_economy/articleshow/1962343.cms


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not again. India is rising and rising and then they fall again.


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

> $1= 39.6 rupees


^_^ 
is it true?


----------



## ambandla (Apr 29, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ^_^
> is it true?



yes. My friend in US told me this. He went to transfer some money to India and found that $1=Rs.39.6


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ^_^
> is it true?



Maybe or maybe not? You decide .


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 29, 2007)

It is not that low dude...
It was a shade below 41 but RBI has recently taken measures to control it...


----------



## ambandla (Apr 29, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> It is not that low dude...
> It was a shade below 41 but RBI has recently taken measures to control it...



The value that I mentioned is not from any news site. If was from the Exchange in US


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

Check this out... acc to it the lowest was 40.56 @ 26th april..

*www.x-rates.com/d/INR/USD/data120.html


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 29, 2007)

India isn't rising; dollar is sinking.
Euro shows the same trends - *www.x-rates.com/d/EUR/USD/data120.html


----------



## nix (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah...US is spending too many trillion dollars on war right...if india went to war....


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 29, 2007)

Right time to give your MCSEs and CCNAs etc.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 30, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> yeah...US is spending too many trillion dollars on war right...if india went to war....



Not just war. They wasting so much time on stupid research. The money is getting wasted on space and so on.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 30, 2007)

If Dollar is sinking and Euro is also Following the same trend then, Rupee should also go down by logic.But no the Rupee is getting strong.India is rising Slowly.
    I think money should be spend on space explorations and science.Think what would have happed if earlier people would have thought the same and would not have spend money on space explorations.We not be looking still at the moon. 
   Space explorations are always costly and debating the amount is really not feasible.


----------



## ambandla (Apr 30, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Space explorations are always costly and debating the amount is really not feasible.



What is the use in going to moon when there are millions starving here. Go to their home, help them


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

if space explorations were useless then there wd be no internet, gps, satellite tv, mobile fones etc.. However the amount of money that should be spent on space explorations is debatable..


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> if space explorations were useless then there wd be no internet, gps, satellite tv, mobile fones etc.. However the amount of money that should be spent on space explorations is debatable..



    Pathiks well covered point. Everything is invented gradually.Only the first invention or rather a breakthorough takes time and is often costly.But look at the things it creates path for for further development.



			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> What is the use in going to moon when there are millions starving here. Go to their home, help them


      If Millions are starving and not billions its because we are able to use GPS and Geo Sats to predict the famines and flood and lessen the impact. Moreever its not that peoples money is snatched and fed into Space explorations.There has to be some reserve for space and science development and trust me, it makes people self reliable ( Technology does). Education helps people be self reliant.Space explorations and technology is a significant part of Education.
   What will you prefer.People getting self reliant or waiting at home for someone to come there and feed them ?


----------



## Yamaraj (May 2, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> If Dollar is sinking and Euro is also Following the same trend then, Rupee should also go down by logic.But no the Rupee is getting strong.India is rising Slowly.


You didn't get me. What I meant is that Rupee is rising *against* Dollar, and so is Euro. So, it means that Dollar is sinking against other currencies. But I'm not an expert on this subject and this may very well be a premature personal opinion of mine.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 2, 2007)

Forget it , the rising is for ambanis , tata's  ,birla's etc where is the lower class is shrinking badly , Farmers commiting suicide , loss in agriculture production 
High Price rise and many more  problems .


The rise is just optical illusion after 15-20 years there will be , boooooooooom


----------



## freshseasons (May 2, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Forget it , the rising is for ambanis , tata's  ,birla's etc where is the lower class is shrinking badly , Farmers commiting suicide , loss in agriculture production
> High Price rise and many more  problems .
> 
> 
> The rise is just optical illusion after 15-20 years there will be , boooooooooom


 
      With facts the Indian Middle Class is getting Rich its not only the super Rich where there is rising.
     YOu know what? That the rich are getting rich is not the real story.Its the fact that the middle class the  are getting rich and increasing their standard of living.For the past 23 years India's GDP has grown at an average annual rate of 6%, making it one of the fastest-growing economies in the world.This fact from deep research and analysis.
  Check this out from an article in Time: *www.time.com/time/asia/covers/501041206/two_indias_vpt_das.html
   Infact dont even read this or search.Just take a stroll into the neighborhood.And compare it to 5 years back.
   And about the farmers suicide thing i will again say.Yes it bad ! But then compare of the deaths , the diseases that there were few years back.Compare to the starvation and Famines and malnutration. There is so much lot of difference between those years.The media is so Alert that the news Papers dont even miss to report one since Suicide Death from a farmer. Few years back when thousand died of Plague and famines all we could do was scorn britisher for the way they left us...poor and thrashed.
     To that day to this day when we are literally snatching their jobs...having most of the stuff and competing with the world.
   See there are going to be few issues but then compare those to the past.
  India is taking its place in the World pal.
      After 15 years its not going to be booooom as you say.Silly Many people predicted the same for 2005 10 years before that india will go bust. By 2025 India will be in the Ideal Stage of Development when our middle class gets more almost 50% of the populations share.
    In the past, Indians did not accord a high place to making money. Traditionally, the merchant was placed third in the four-caste hierarchy. But since the economic reforms, making money has become increasingly respectable and India is in the midst of a social revolution rivaled, perhaps, only by the ascent of Japan's merchant class after the Meiji Restoration. Many of those associated with the old economy have also done well of late. But India Inc. is no longer run by a handful of families. For decades, socialist policies suppressed economic growth and middle-class opportunities. Yet if the present rate of growth continues, India should reach Aristotle's ideal by 2025, when the middle class will be 50% of the population.[/QUOTE] 



> Yamaraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 2, 2007)

I don't believe in predictions , predictions are in Air


----------



## freshseasons (May 3, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I don't believe in predictions , predictions are in Air


  Not predictions , whatever quotes was written on facts that already happened...


----------



## sadabakwas (May 11, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I don't believe in predictions , predictions are in Air


Exactly! I wanted to see them in the sea...  arey yaaarrr


----------

